# Button deaktivieren bei Klick auf einen anderen Button?



## Pago83 (3. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe folgende actionPerformed Methode:


```
public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event) 
	{
		Object source = event.getSource();
		if (_saveChanges == source)
		{			
			List<String> list = _manager.verifyNewWeaObject(_coreDataPanel.getWeaObject());
			if (list.size() == 0)
			{
				_manager.addNewWeaObject(_coreDataPanel.getWeaObject());
				_newWeaFrame.dispose();
			}
			else
			{
				String statusString = "";
				for (int i = 0; i < list.size(); i++)
				{
					statusString += "\n"+list.get(i);
				}
				JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(_saveChanges, "Folgende(r) Fehler ist/sind aufgetreten:                     
                                                                                \n"+statusString, "Ungültige Eingabe(n)!",  
                                                                                JOptionPane.WARNING_MESSAGE);
			}
		}
		else
		{
			_coreDataPanel.clearEntries();
		}
	}
```

Nun möchte ich, dass wenn der else zwei aufgerufen wird, der _saveChanges Button nicht gedrückt werden kann. Wie erreiche ich das? Gibt es eine "Disable Methode" oder ähnliches?

MfG Pago


----------



## The_S (3. Jul 2007)

JButton.setEnabled(false) . Aber was du brauchst ist ein JToggleButton


----------



## Pago83 (3. Jul 2007)

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort.

Ich muss folgende Problemstellung bewältigen:

Ich habe verschiedene Textfelder in die Werte geschrieben werden können. Drückt man den "save" Button werden die Werte gespeichert, drückt man den "zurücksetzen" Button, werden die Textfelder auf ihre Defaultwerte gesetzt.

Ich möchte nun, dass nach einem drücken des "zurücksetzen" Buttons, der "save" Button deaktiviert wird, da ja nun kein neues Objekt erzeugt werden kann (durch die Defaultwerte).

Schreibt man nun jedoch wieder andere Werte in Textfelder, soll der "save" Button wieder zur Verfügung stehen, da dieses neue Objekt nun gespeichert werden kann.

Ich hoffe, du verstehst was ich erreichen will.

MfG Pago


----------



## The_S (3. Jul 2007)

Ja, verstehen schon. Aber dein Problem sehe ich nicht. Wie gesagt, setEnabled bzw. JToggleButton.


----------



## razor (3. Jul 2007)

Pago83 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke erstmal für deine Antwort.
> 
> Ich muss folgende Problemstellung bewältigen:
> 
> ...



Wie Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch schon sagte Button.setEnabled(false);

Und für deine Textfelder brauchst du sowas wie KeyListener, damit kannst du auf Eingaben in den Textfeldern reagieren und den Buttin Save wieder aktivieren.


----------



## Gast (3. Jul 2007)

Alles klar, danke für die Infos.


----------

